# How to remove & rebuild a Honda Accord starter unit.



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey everyone, I made this small video series on how to clean and repair a 2006 Honda Accord starter unit. 
I hope something in it will help you, if you decide to tackle this as a DIY to save some money. Video link below.


----------

